# OO and qt-4



## Anonymous (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi!

I am ready to compile OpenOffice 3.1 on FreeBSD 8.0. Before I had to use 
	
	



```
make -DWITH_KDE
```
.
And my questions are:

a) does openoffice-3.1  compiles with qt-4 support 
b) does openoffice-3.1 compiles with kde-4.3

Thanks in advance.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 12, 2009)

It'll build against KDE3.... 

Look at ports Makefile for info


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 13, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> It'll build against KDE3....
> 
> Look at ports Makefile for info



I knew that it works with KDE3 (I did many times). I thought that build against qt4 )KDE4) now because qt4 are more and more popular same as KDE4.


----------

